# Raising Boer Meat Goats for Show



## CassieZiegler (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi All,

I am a FFA member in a small town in Wisconsin and I decided to take a project to fair this year. 
Any tips on getting new Boer kids ready for the show ring? 
I'm picking them up Sunday, one will be a wether and one will be a senior buck.

Thanks,
Cassie


----------



## JenniferShowsGoats (Apr 17, 2018)

CassieZiegler said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a FFA member in a small town in Wisconsin and I decided to take a project to fair this year.
> Any tips on getting new Boer kids ready for the show ring?
> ...


Barley will help with fat. My favorite feed for show goats is showrite advancer pellets. It's worked well for me so far. Make sure you start working on bracing them within a week or so of them starting to walk otherwise they tend to get to comfortable to push


----------

